# What Kind of Weapon Should He Use?



## Lafayette (Feb 21, 2017)

In one of my stories I have a seven foot, light armored man with the strength of twenty men standing alone on a grassy hill battling five light armored, shield bearing, and sword wielding warriors. I want the big guy to kill off four.

My thinking is he would have to do this before they could get within sword distance of him. I picture him swinging a steel ball on a chain attached to a three or four foot handle then when the warriors got closer he would employ a sword and a shield.

Any comments, questions, or suggestions welcomed.


----------



## RX-79G (Feb 21, 2017)

If he is really strong, I would use a very long club. Unlike a chain weapon he'll be able to move it very accurately, like a fencer, but its weight will take the advantage out of the armor.

Or, enormous sword, for the same reasons. Only someone of great strength could get an advantage out of long, heavy weapon with a short handle.


----------



## Lafayette (Feb 21, 2017)

RX-79G said:


> I would use a very long club.



How long is long? And would it help if it had small spikes on it?

Thanks.


----------



## Vladd67 (Feb 21, 2017)

This might help.


----------



## RX-79G (Feb 21, 2017)

Lafayette said:


> How long is long? And would it help if it had small spikes on it?
> 
> Thanks.


I was actually thinking of some of the larger versions of this:
Kanabō - Wikipedia


----------



## Stable (Feb 21, 2017)

Seems like a decent plan. A quarterstaff with knobs on!


----------



## hopewrites (Feb 22, 2017)

So... like at one point he ripped out a tree and harden/polished the roots into spiky knobs? That'd be terrifying to see a dude walking around with a tree for a club and some kind of sword waiting to finish what his tree didn't...

Why are they attacking him?


----------



## Lafayette (Feb 23, 2017)

Mingdan (the big bad dude) wants to take over Elvenland which he can easily over run with his army. However he craves glory. Wanting glory more he challenges the Elven king to a duel. On reflection he deems the king an unworthy foe so he tells the king to bring four of his mightiest warriors and he will slay all five of them.


----------



## hopewrites (Feb 23, 2017)

Oh. OK cool.

Yeah a tree club would be cool, glory hunters have to have odd/unique weaponry imo. Have him name it megalomaniac want their things to be famous too, and you can't be famous without a name.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Feb 23, 2017)

Lafayette said:


> What Kind of Weapon Should He Use?



As everything else about this character seems to be exaggerated, it seems that an exaggerated and fantastical weapon would make more sense.


----------



## TWErvin2 (Feb 23, 2017)

A halberd or some other type of polearm. With the strength of 20 men, it'd still be like a toothpick, and at 7 feet, it'd add to his reach even more. Heck, whipping around a bardiche one handed would be flashy.


----------



## RX-79G (Feb 23, 2017)




----------



## WaylanderToo (Feb 23, 2017)

you're talking about Bambaataa







for a reference point...


----------



## Danny McG (Mar 6, 2017)

I agree with TWErvin2
Choose a halberd




I also find myself thinking of the film Troy when Brad Pitt as Achilles was doing one to one combat with the ginormous champion they were all afraid off.
He was charging towards the giant and using his shield to ward off three or four spears the man hurled at him as he got closer and closer.
Was this an accepted part of single combat that you could use projectile weapons?
In such a case may I also suggest a crossbow


----------

